# IVF Belfast due to start spray next week



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys 

Anyone start nasel sprays soon, I due to start on the 15th of sep which is at 21 of my cycle or so I think anyway. 

Went for blood test with husband 2 weeks ago. Was told to send a letter when my first day of my cycle came. 

Sent the letter down and phoned to see what the next step was, they said they will call me down a few days before day 21 of cycle to start sprays. 

Haven't got a letter yet to go down but day 21 of my cycle is next Sunday so hopefully they call me next week some time. 

Not really sure about how the whole process goes, if anyone in the same boat or been through it All tips would be welcome xxx

My story is  been trying 4 years on first year had a miscarriage maybe ectopic as couldn't see anything in womb, all passed naturally.. Tried again after and nothing since. Had a dye test first and the dye didnt go through one tube then Had a lap surgery done seen tubes where blocked one worse Than the other, they tried to remove any scarring and unblock and told me to keep trying or ivf. (Blur dye ran through both tubes in surgery)The surgery didnt work as I had another dye test a couple of moths after lap surgery and dye didn't go through any tubes this time and I fainted. 

After all the investigations I just told my doctor to put me on the ivf list and now I am eventually here. 

Didn't ave to wait to long, come quicker than I thought would have like to been a bit more prepared, with weight and stopped smoking sooner but hey. 

I have stopped smoking 3 weeks now, eating healthy  and exercising a good bit. Cut out all alcohol too.


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Maggie

Just popped on quickly and saw your post.  I am also waiting on my next appointment to get started.  Af started on Sat past and I sent the form then.  Not sure if they start you straight away or wait until after next period.  Think it all depends on how busy they are and schedule etc.

There are a few girls on here waiting to get started so we could all be cycling at the same time  

I read your other post are you just going to go ahead, rather than delay treatment then?

Keep us updated on your progress and good luck your your cycle.

Boo
xxx


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Maggie & Boo - are you both at RFC?

I was hoping to use suprefact injections for DR as I have some left from my last cycle and I have a real issue with nasal sprays and the like, but I haven't raised it with them yet so hope they let me.

If they haven't called you by Tuesday I would chase them up, in my last cycle at origin they gave me all the drugs in one go but maybe on NHS they only give out the drugs as they are needed?


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi maggie,
I started my sprays last thurs for FET with the royal and I was in for pre treatment visit and collect drugs on day 21 and had to start spraying straight away they rang me on the Friday to come in on Thursday as they advised a letter wouldn't have reached me in time so also watch out for a phone call

Best of luck to you hopefully we will cycle together

Xxx


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi boo & Alana 

Still no letter but I going phone on Monday and see if it day 21 of this cycle or next one I starting the sprays. 

Boo, I took my offer it was another girl I was replying to that was thinking of waiting a few months. 

It really good to get speaking with others I the same boat..

Alana I am doing treatment at RFC, are you? Have u already done ivf? Any tips, I feeling quite nervous, excited, scared. Mixed emotions 

Keep in touch boo & Alana and good luck xxx

Xxxxx


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Maggie,

I'm with RFC and going for blood tests on 16th Sept then hopefully get started after next AF arrives (day 21 would be mid Oct). This is my second cycle, did first one in Origin.

Hopefully there will be a few of us cycling together. I found the support on here brilliant with my last cycle.

Keep in touch + best of luck xx


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Em05

That not long now for u... Wish u lots of luck xxx

That great we can all keep each other up to date on our journey. My day 21 is 1 week away getting excited about starting. 

How did u cope with ur last cycle, what r the sprays like. I read that they can make u feel sick and lose weight. 

How did u prepare for ur last cycle.. Health wise xx

Xxxxx


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Maggie,

Thats great you're starting next week, all the very best with it. 

My last cycle was short protocol so didnt do sprays just straight to injections. Have to do long protocol this time as NHS dont do short seemingly. Nervous bout the sprays myself as new to me. Seemingly some girls get no side effects, hopefully that'll be us! Yeh i heard bout headaches, tiredness etc. never heard bout weight loss but I certainly wouldnt complain as need to shed few pounds big time. I found the injections fine, at the start had bit of tiredness +headaches but not bad. After few days got nothing but bloating really. Was grand though as hid it away with loose tops. I found it all fine, the two week wait was the worst as your symptom spotting the whole time+tempted to do tests every day  I was very lucky as only got two eggs that fertilised (low AMH) but one of them gave me my wee 15 month old son. Very nervous this time around as two years on + no doubt AMH has declined. 

As regards preparation, our cycle started a bit earlier than I expected so had only cut out the booze for me + DH three weeks before treatment + had started taking wellman+wellwoman conception tabs. Eat lots of protein while injecting. That was bout it. This time around Im on a tonne of things (all for low AMH), royal jelly, omega 3, vit D, well woman, maca, coq10. Having the odd vino but will quit when treatment starts. I try do a long walk every day but dont always make it. Thats bout it. I really feel IVF is down to luck alot of the time. Try be as relaxed as u can and take each step as it comes, that way it'll fly for you and you'll hopefully get your BFP at the end  

Wonder should we start a current cyclers for NI thread? As Boo said, its looking like theres a few of us.. xxx


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys

Had something really strange happen me yesterday and today. 

Had a pinky coloured stain yesterday after I went for a long walk, then today had a large red spot.

I panicking now as am starting treatment next week. I had my period last Monday so this would be day 15 after my cycle. 

A friend thinks it could be ovulation bleeding. But never has this before. 

Anyone any ideas 

Xxx


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey girls

I would suggest maybe phoning the clinic or your GP to double check but try not to worry it could just be the stress of starting treatment. 

To answer your earlier question I have had one ICSI cycle before at Origin I am at RFC this time for NHS round. I didn't have any major side effects last time, a bit tired and hot flushes but nothing unbearable. As em05 said I found the 2ww the worst bit, symptom spotting you can convince yourself of anything! 

I haven't used the spray before and am hoping to dr using the injections, which I found totally fine last time, naturally I was a bit nervous the first night but once you have done one and realise they don't hurt at all its fine. Just push the liquid in really slowly, if you go to fast that's when it can sting a little.

The best piece of advise I can give you for treatment is -take every day as it comes, there will most likely be ups and down, but you get through it.

Look forward to talking to you all over the next few weeks.

A


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys 

I phoned today to see when I start treatment and they said they can't take me this month  so I have to do the same again next month and get bloods took again and send the letter again when my first day of my cycle comes. 

Bit disappointed but there's nothing I can do. 

At least gives me another month to keep healthy etc 

Xxxxxx


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

That is really pants, that is the crap thing about NHS that they get to mess you round like that!  

It's good that you are looking on the positive side and, the time will hopefully go really quickly! 

A xo


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Maggie,

Hope you got sorted on the spotting thing, as Alana said it could be down to the stress of it all.  That's terrible they couldn't take you this month.  I've only recently found out that this is the way things are done on NHS (give me a private clinic any day!).  I just presumed once you'd gone for bloods that it was a given you started after next AF.  So disappointing when you've geared yourself up for it.  As you said, at least it gives you another month of healthy living.  I'm just thinking if they do that with me it'll mean I'd be cycling around xmas    Seems a bit mad that each time they put you off that you've to go and do the bloods again & send in another letter - the joys of getting a freebie eh!

Em x


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Girls

It's great that we'll all be able to chat and support each other through the IVF rollercoaster.  I'm at RFC too.

Maggie it looks like our dates will be nearly the same.    I'll be on day 21 next Friday.  In relation to the spotting if it's very light and stopped by now I think it could have been ovulation.  It's rubbish you have to wait.  They should make it clearer that that might happen.  Are you sure you have to go for more blood tests?

AlanaS have you decided to go for treatment or delay?

Em05 not long to your appointment now.  I'm sure you'll notice a big different between RFC and private clinic.

FI84 how are you getting on with the sprays?  Hope side effects aren't too bad.

Chat soon.
Boo
xxx


----------



## Fifij250910 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi!! We got our letter last Friday to say we are top of the waiting list for ICSI. rang the Rfc and was told we could come in for the screening blood tests tomorrow. Does anyone know what the wait time is between those bloods and starting treatment?  

Very nervous but very excited that we are finally moving along!!


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Maggie + Alana....current cyclers for NI thread is up and running...come join us


----------

